# INCI Names for Colorants



## Pims (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't think this has been answered on this forum before. I have seen the INCI name for various oxides listed alternatively as "black oxide" for example and/or with a "CI" # like "CI77049".

Can one use either format for the INCI name when listing a color?


----------



## Pims (Jan 19, 2015)

Also, in the case of micas, some micas contain multiple ingredients such as titanium dioxide, iron oxide, red #40, magnesium stearate etc. If following the INCI format, it would seem that all the individual ingredients in a mica should be listed as well. But I don't see this very often on other soapmakers' labels. I often just see, "micas".


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 19, 2015)

If you are in the US the INCI format is not used, or is secondary to common names. Common names must to listed, INCI may follow if you wish in ().

If you are in the EU disregard as you must use INCI.


----------



## Pims (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks - I'm in Canada. I'll update my profile.


----------

